# BMW Connected - locate vehicle question



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi all,

I have 2 BMWs presently. A 2014 F15 X5 and a 2014 F10 535. Both cars have BMW Connected services active. On my X5, i can locate the car from anywhere, regardless of where I am. If I try to locate my 535, I get a "the vehicle is more than 0.62 miles from your current location. The vehicle position therefore cannot be displayed due to data protection requirements."

Anyone know if this is a setting that can be changed somehow?


----------



## APLinhares (Oct 25, 2017)

Contact BMW connect service assistance, they can remove that limitation.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

APLinhares said:


> Contact BMW connect service assistance, they can remove that limitation.


Contacted BMW Connected (no clue), transferred me to the BMW Genius bar.

Genius bar only deals with the app, app function properly, so they transferred me to BMW Assist.

BMW Assist has no clue and is transferring me to BMW Genius.

Now been on hold 20 minutes, so thought I'd write this...

GROAN

ETA: They just got back to me. BMW Assist called my local dealer who spoke to a "Genius" at the dealership, who told me the 5 series "doesn't have the range" of the X5.

More GROAN. The vehicle was located, they just chose not to share the data with me because of "data protection requirements." Of course, no one knows what those requirements are, or where they came from...


----------



## APLinhares (Oct 25, 2017)

Meanwhile in europe


> .. your last contact, which deserved our best attention.
> 
> In response, we inform you that the 1.5Km restriction has been removed in the Remote service, so you must carry out a service update on the vehicle.
> After this service update, you must log out of the BMW Connected application, and then log in again with username and password.
> ...


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

APLinhares said:


> Meanwhile in europe:
> 
> ...your last contact, which deserved our best attention.
> 
> ...


How did you engage them? At the dealer directly? Just out of curiosity, what year / model was your car? I can't see how a 14 F15 and a 14 F10 both running NBT are somehow not both compatible...


----------



## APLinhares (Oct 25, 2017)

i contacted bmw-connecteddrive here, directly by email support in the client portal.
I've got a F10 LCI 09/2013 (NBT) and had that limitation; newer versions here seems not to have it.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

APLinhares said:


> i contacted bmw-connecteddrive here, directly by email support in the client portal.
> I've got a F10 LCI 09/2013 (NBT) and had that limitation; newer versions here seems not to have it.


Did you need to bring to the dealer to have a software update done, or was this just an OTA update through Connected Drive in the car menu? My car is an 11/2013 build date.

Do you mind forwarding me the email from BMW? Maybe I can use it to help them get their act together here.

Thanks!


----------



## APLinhares (Oct 25, 2017)

No need to bring to dealer; signout in the app and let the car be in deep sleep mode (lock doors and 30min sleep), with park ON. 
Easy...

I've seen here that some have that limitation, some don't. So i asked them:


> To: cdrive @ bmw pt
> Subject: Location and BMW Remote App
> 
> Hi there,
> ...


----------



## sanderl (May 28, 2015)

My BMW customer service representative in the Netherlands just told me... it is a restircition of the car. All cars before july 2014 production are limited to 1.5km. mijne is from feb 2014.

VERY strange story....


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

sanderl said:


> My BMW customer service representative in the Netherlands just told me... it is a restircition of the car. All cars before july 2014 production are limited to 1.5km. mijne is from feb 2014.
> 
> VERY strange story....


So this could actually be true. We have two 2014 BMWs:

535i build date 11/2013 (range is about 1 mile)
X5 build date 07/14 (GPS works from anywhere)

Sounds like that's the answer. Thanks!


----------



## sanderl (May 28, 2015)

It's an answer, but not an answer that I like...


----------



## APLinhares (Oct 25, 2017)

After request, BMW removed me that limitation...
Working fine for now.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

What is your build date? Who exactly did you contact? I called BMW Assist on this and they had no idea what I was talking about... Thanks!


----------



## sanderl (May 28, 2015)

I explicitly called bmw dutch customer service and I have to admit they dont have any clue what they are talking about. Everytime I called I got another answer. 1.5km limit. 15km limit, no limit, limit can be removed by bmw Germany, cant be removed etc. Untill today she came up with this production date of July 2014 and the 1.5km limit. I also read about others on other fora they contacted support and the limit was removed. But this was according to bmw customer service on vehicles before July 2014. BMW customer service told me the limit was with the car, I cant believe that and told her that the car stays on the same location and I take the train suddenly I cant detect it anymore due to the limit... nothing helps... it cant be done she said. Bad.


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

If you want to be able to locate cars, go to automatic.com and look at their product. It also offers additional services and works with apple and android.


----------



## oliviaivy337 (Jul 24, 2019)

My BMW client support agent in the Netherlands just let me know...it is a restircition of the vehicle. All autos creation are restricted to 1.5km. mijne is from...free cooking games.


----------

